# Favorite food and treats



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi- I'm curious what everyone's pups favorite food and treats are. My pup's fairly new, but I feel like I've already run out of new treats / food to try. What food and treats make your pup go absolutely bonkers?


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

casanova's relative dex loves dogswell vitality chicken strips, wellness pure rewards. also bill jac liver treats which i think may be total doggy junk food-but we all need to indulge on occcasio


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

As far as treats go Bella loves Buddy Biscuits, Vitakraft yogurt drops, and is currently going through a box of Sojo's PB & J. On really special days we go to a local boutique and get one of the fancy iced ones.


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Kona's Chips and Natural Balance Dog Food Rolls...they're Diesel's drug of choice


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Madden goes crazy for the Natural Balance Rolls!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Higher value is Natural Balance lamb roll. 
He also likes Zukies lamb, Solid Gold lamb, Dogswell chicken strips and ultimate favorite is a flossie.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Bonbon loves the Wellness Pure Rewards Soft Bites - doesn't matter what flavor, turkey & duck, lamb & salmon, chicken & venison - as long as
they're JERKY. I guess she's a Jerky Junkie. :biggrin:


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

Our Toby is infatuated with Fromm's Four Star Nutritionals. I've feel like I've been testing foods for ages now. We've gone through Eukanuba (from the breeder), Wellness, Innova, California Naturals, Solid Gold, Canidae, etc. But I am in love with Fromm's Four Star. There are several different flavours: Chicken/Veg, Whitefish/Potato, Pork/Applesauce, Salmon/Veg, Duck/Potato. Toby is currently rotating between Pork/Applesauce and Duck/Potato, simply because he prefers the flavours. We use the Chicken/Veg for potty treats. There's no rosemary (I remember a post about rosemary possibly causing seizures), no by-products, a whole variety of other whole foods in it, and they are made in the US. I swear by this food, for Toby, at least. 

Treats: Buddy Biscuits (sweet potato), Stella/Chewy's chicken carnivore crunch, Mother Hubbard treats, and apples, bananas, string beans, edamame, yoghurt, cottage cheese, and Cheerios.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Buddy Biscuits! The Itty Bitty Sweet Potato and the soft and chewy chicken!


----------



## nic05 (Jun 11, 2009)

Toby goes crazy for Purebites freeze dried chicken.. and apples and bananas!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Most of the time Tobi gets only fresh fruits and veggies as treats. He goes bonkers for apples and green peppers. Today I made him tiny little apple bites with a sliver of parmagiano-reggiano cheese. He's a bit spoiled. :blush:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

CeeCee and Rain love, love, love the peanut butter mini bones from Crystal. They are made with peanut butter from the grocery store and honey and they smell so good. They love them........I just ordered some more!!!! The lady next door to her shop runs a bakery and she hand makes them for Crystal's shop~I like them because there is no perservative in them. I keep them in the refrigerator in a zip lock bag and they keep very well in there. Then I have some in the freezor and take them out and put them in the fridge when my stash gets low!!! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Jun 12 2009, 05:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789947


> Most of the time Tobi gets only fresh fruits and veggies as treats. He goes bonkers for apples and green peppers. Today I made him tiny little apple bites with a sliver of parmagiano-reggiano cheese. He's a bit spoiled. :blush:[/B]


Love it! LOL I have to try that. Maybe Casanova can have apple with Pleasant Ridge, my favorite cheese. Otherwise I will have to buy Parm-Reg for him. :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Mia loves food, period. she never has a skinny day. lol.. but lets see..she does some some current favs:
-buddy biscuits (sweet potato)
-sojo (apple dumpling)
-mozzarella cheese (fresh or string cheese)..when she sees string cheese, she does this crazy dance..lol..that girl is desperate!!!
-steak- she will do ANYTHING for steak....i train her commands w/ tiny pieces of steak b/c i am amazed @ her level of concentration when there is steak at stake...lol..
-chicken
-carrots
-broccoli


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London can't get enough of Zuke's Mini Naturals in the Peanut Butter flavor. I REALLY want to get the Salmon flavor for her but none of the stores carry it so I'll have to order it online.

She also loves the Gerber Graduates Puffs in Banana, although I think she may have a slight allergy to wheat (tearing) so I'm trying to only give her those on occasion.

Good Dog brand Blueberry Cobbler treats and also the Peanut Butter & Jelly flavor are also favorites!


----------

